# Penguins in action!



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 24, 2015)

Here's a few more fun shots from the Falklands.

If anyone wants to see my "Best of 2015" gallery - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/The%20Best%20of%202015.html

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2015)

Great series. Beautiful shots. 8)


Well done, Glenn.


----------

